# 280 ruger



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

just shot a ruger m77 280 man it;s sweet,any info from some of ya'll on this gun or caliber??

phil


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well several years ago I happened upon one with a bull barrel. I had the idea of rechambering it to an Ackley Improved version simply to have somthing a bit different. After checking it out through Ruger however I found that they only made a handfull of them in this configuration so I let well enough alone and simply worked up a good load for it. I used Remington cases and RL-19 to come up with a awesome shooting load with both the Hornady 139gr and 162gr BTSP's. I do not shoot it much simply due to the above mentioned numbers in circulation, and other lighter weight choices, however it is an awesome shooter. The one thing you might look out for in the older thumb safety model is the trigger guard is somewhat fragile and replacements are hard to come by. So if you get one watch how you tighten down the action screws or you will be on a search and waiting list for what seems like forever. 

For an all around caliber it is the equal or better of the .270 depending on how you look at things. From a handloader standpoint, you have WAY more options in bullet weights and styles, and most have better ballistic coefficients and sectional densities as well. From a factory standpoint, your limited to a couple of loads, and also finding them is somewhat more of a pain. 

The caliber it's self however is good for any non dangerous game that you could ever want to hunt. With bullets up to 170'ish grains and a good handload your good to go. It will do anything a .270 or 30-06 will do just as efficiently, it just never got the higher priases of the early press that the .270 has or the longivety of the '06. 

If you get one I HIGHLY suggest spending the extra and pickingup standard .280 brass. Not that you cannot neck down '06 cases and make fully functional rounds, but the difference in length of finished rounds will eventually erode your chamber a bit due to the shorter length of the loaded case. The .280 case was made a bit longer as to not allow it to chamber in the .270 Win chamber. Similar to the .38 and .357 thing. 

If you handload and get one I would suggets powders in the IMR-4350 - RL-25 ranges for your optimum loads depending on bullet weights, with H-4831, RL-19, 22, bring about the optimum for most loads. 

Hope this is what your looking for. There is a TON of info out there on this round, it just never made it to the big time front page news like the .270 did. Back when it was intoduced folks in the US weren't to fond of the metric 7mm Express designation, and since it was also loaded for Remingtons pump and auto loaders, the original loads didn't compare to the competition.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

What he said X 10. The ONLY knock on the .280 is that you won't find a wide selection of factory loads, and the trigger guard on the older M77's.



Screeminreel said:


> Well several years ago I happened upon one with a bull barrel. I had the idea of rechambering it to an Ackley Improved version simply to have somthing a bit different. After checking it out through Ruger however I found that they only made a handfull of them in this configuration so I let well enough alone and simply worked up a good load for it. I used Remington cases and RL-19 to come up with a awesome shooting load with both the Hornady 139gr and 162gr BTSP's. I do not shoot it much simply due to the above mentioned numbers in circulation, and other lighter weight choices, however it is an awesome shooter. The one thing you might look out for in the older thumb safety model is the trigger guard is somewhat fragile and replacements are hard to come by. So if you get one watch how you tighten down the action screws or you will be on a search and waiting list for what seems like forever.
> 
> For an all around caliber it is the equal or better of the .270 depending on how you look at things. From a handloader standpoint, you have WAY more options in bullet weights and styles, and most have better ballistic coefficients and sectional densities as well. From a factory standpoint, your limited to a couple of loads, and also finding them is somewhat more of a pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

do they still make the 7mm express ??isn;t it the same gun ???or am i wrong.what is the 280 called now ???


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

phil k said:


> do they still make the 7mm express ??isn;t it the same gun ???or am i wrong.what is the 280 called now ???


7mm Express and .280 Remington are the same thing. I don't think the 7mm Express designation has been used for quite some time, especially with the acceptance of the 7mm Mag in hunting/shooting circles.


----------



## Condition One (Sep 18, 2006)

*.280 Remington*

Phil K, the best thing you could do is throw that thing in the trash. Better, yet, I'll do you a favor and come get it. J/J The .280 Remington is my favorite of all the "deer" calibers. It is certainly capable of taking game much larger than that, I just have certain rifles/cartridges for certain applications. For deer and sheep, it's the .280. I am on my second one and have considered getting a third. The folks that have contributed to the thread are right: factory ammo is scarce on shelves but Hornady and Federal offersome fantastic loads that would suit anyone's needs. I like it partially because it is most often the only one in camp and most people have never heard of it so it is something else to talk about besides the regular deer camp lies! Enjoy it, and if you ever want to sell it, let me know. Take care, Condition One


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i don't have one to seel !!! i am looking to buy one....why dont you sell me one of yours ??? where can i get one ????
philk


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

phil k said:


> just shot a ruger m77 280 man it;s sweet,any info from some of ya'll on this gun or caliber??
> 
> phil


I had one...my dad bought it some years ago and he gave it to me, but I passed it on to my nephew because it was chambered in 25-06. The gun never really shot very well.

Had it been 280 though I'm sure I would still have it. I am like Condition One when it comes to the 280. I have a home built one on a 98 Bruno Mauser action, that was given to me...I was also given a Mid-Way USA package stock/stainless barrel that another buddy bought, but decided to not want to do anything with. It was pre-chambered and threaded for the Mauser. I had a smith head space it, then I screw'd the barrel on. I did the bolt turn and made a custom trigger (took all the slack out of it and polished it down to about 2.5lbs) from the original military trigger. I hand load it and it is the best shooting gun I own...by far! The gun cost me zero to build...I just had to buy a scope and some rings!

It will shoot like this all day...even with a warm barrel! This is 5 shots at 100 yds American Shooting Center...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Here You Go!*



phil k said:


> where can i get one ????
> philk


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=148357253

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=148051884

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=148707800


----------

